# Barsch



## Nightfisher_1 (31. Januar 2011)

Hay Leute ich weis, dass diese Frage schon oft gestellt wurde allerdings hätte ich gerne ein paar konkrete Infos zum Barsch angeln.

Welche Angelart
Welche Köder (Zocker....)
Besondere Tipps
.......etc.



Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.:vik:


----------



## Der_Freak (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Einmal die Boardsuche betätigen und wenn dann nicht alle Fragen beantwortet wurden einen etwas genaueren Threat erstellen über Gewässer, Tiefe usw...


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

spinnfischen, posenangeln.
gummiköder, wobbler, blinker, spinner, wurm. 
die dicken stehen meist da wo der tod auf alle köder wartet


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Bei den Ködern dachte ich an eine genaue Bezeichnung.Und was man alles dazu braucht, also als Ausrüstung fürs Barschangeln.
Vom kleinsten Detail bis zum größten,da ich mich nun voll und ganz aufs Barschangeln konzentrieren will.


----------



## Jennic (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=28

http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/barsch.html


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Klar, im Freiwasser wartet natürlich der Tod auf die Köder....Schonmal an die dicken Freiwasserhechte gedacht?:g


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

klar gibt es auch dicke im freiwasser lieber fabi, doch meine dicken barsche habe ich bisher immer da gefangen wo cih die meisten hänger hatte also unter bäumen die ins wasser gefallen sind u.ä.


----------



## AlexZander01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

bei mir hatte ich schon öfter barsche als beifang beim aalangeln. einfach rute ins wasser und ab dafür^^


----------



## barschkönig (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Fische mit Wurm auf Grund ganz simple oder fische mit einer Pose. Da kannst du ebenfalls einen fetten Tauwurm ranhängen oder ein kleines Köderfischchen dann solltest du aber ein dünnes Stahlvorfach nehmen falls doch mal ein Hecht dabei ist.

Wenn du Spinnangeln willst sind im Sommer bei mir kleine Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler dran. Wobei ich mit Spinnern am meisten fange. Ein kleiner Silberner Spinner mit ein wenig rot dran passt schon. Im Herbst nehme ich bevorzugt Gummifische auch sehr klein gewählt. Auf schnelle Köder wie Spinner haben die Barsche dann keine Lust mehr dem Köder so schnell hinterher zu jagen. 
Ich mache das dann mit einer Drop Shot Montage ganz langsam geführt. Als Köder nehme ich dann immer kleine bunte Köder mit Fransen oder Gummiwürmer.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Versucht es mal beim Vertikalangeln mit einer relativ schweren Mormyshka und einem echten Fischauge am Haken!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Ach lieber Dr. Kalamaris, du hast auch noch nie Barsche gesehn die den Futterfischschwärmen folgen oder?
Naja Ansichtsache, ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen reden.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

ich glaub man kann sagen: je größer der barsch desto kleiner der schwarm oder eben rudel(evtl auch einzelgänger)
das is meine erfahrung und die der angler die ich im rl kenn
natürlich folgen barsche auch den futterschwärmen aber das sind die eher kleineren, schutzbedürftigen eben im schwarm


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Hay Leute,
kennt ihr eine preiswerte spezielle Barschangel(Wenns geht mit genauer Bezeichnung.Die so zwischen 60und 100 Euro kostet?


----------



## barschkönig (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

100 euro für ne Barschangel???|kopfkrat

Du kannst jede Angel nehmen dafür da muss die nich so teuer sein, hol dir ne Preiswerte Match oder Feederrute oder eben ne Spinnangel wenn du mit Kunstködern fischen möchtest.


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

seh ich auch so

musst gucken was du willst spinnen(^^) oder feedern


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Naja die 40-45 Barsche im Freiwasser bezeichne ich zwar nicht als kleiner aber macht ihr mal euer Ding. Hab auch schon fänge über 45 cm im Freiwasser gesehen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

wat soll dat denn heißen?
wieso kleiner?


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Also ich bin noch Jungangler,deswegen ne dumme Frage.Was ist den der unterschied zwischen Spinnfischen und feeder?


----------



## barschkönig (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Naja Spinnfischen ist aktives angeln also mit einem Kunstköder immer wieder auswerfen. Diese Kunstköder sollen dann einen kranken Fisch immitieren so das der Raubfisch denkt es sei ein echter Fisch und er zuschnappt.

Die Feederrute ist eine Rute die eine sensible Spitze hat, also diese Spitze ist dann der Bissanzeiger. Meist werden Feederruten für das Angeln auf Weißfische genutzt indem man mit Futterkorb angelt.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Gut da ich ja dann Spinnfische,könnte mir vll jn den namen einer preiswerten und gängigen Rute nenen?


----------



## Donnergugi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Angelst du von Boot aus oder am Land?

Gruß, Gugi


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

So wohl als auch, aber eher vom Land.


----------



## barschkönig (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Ich habe eine Rute von Arbolino, Preis weis ich leider nicht weil das ein Geschenk war aber sie gehört zu Preiswerten Ruten und bis jetzt hat sie immer ihren Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## schorle (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Da wir ja langsam aber sicher dahinter kommen wie du die Sache angehen möchtest im folgenden mal ein paar, meiner Meinung nach, passende Materialvorschläge.
Rute: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/pezonmichelredoutablebass-p-4208.html da würde sich die 2,1m bis 20g anbieten
Rolle: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ASSIONFD700&cName=Rollen-RollenmitFrontbremse hier die 720er Größe
Schnur: Eine 18er Mono sollte da für den Anfang eine gute Wahl sein.
Vorfach: Ein paar Meter dünnes Stahlvorfach, ein paar Wirbel und Snaps.
Köder: Ein paar Mepps Spinner in Größe 2 und/oder 3 in Gold, Kupfer und Silber.
Mit dieser Gerätezusammenstellung ist es möglich preiswert den einen oder anderen Barsch zu fangen. Solltest du dich dann wirklich auf die Kunstköderangelei einschießen erweitert sich der "Gerätepark" eh ganz automatisch.


----------



## chubby01 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Tja also die redutuoble bass ist eigentlich top. Aber eigentlich tuts auch ne Berkley Cherrywood.
Meine Lieblingsbarschrute ist mit abstand die Penzill von WFT!
Als rolle empfehlen sich modelle von DAIWA oder SHIMANO. Aber da musst du selber gucken. Köder wären z.B. kleine Wobbler (ILLEX- Obwohl eher nichts für Anfänger#d, da gibts eher günstige und gute Modelle von CORMORAN,DAM...), spinner, Blinker...


----------



## omnimc (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

ich hatte mal mit der black bull von cormoran in 2,40 m angefangen sie ist relativ leicht was zum spinnfischen vom vorteil ist. und sie ist auch für andere fische einsetzbar.


----------



## littleFisherman (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Also ganz ehrlich, ich find ja wenn du wirklich nur auf Barsch angeln willst, kannst du jede beliebige No name rute nehmen... Beim Spinnfischen solltest du evtl schon eine einigermaßen qualitativ gute Rolle nehmen da sie ja stark beansprucht wird.... Da du ja noch Anfänger bist würd ich nicht allzu viel Geld investieren am Anfang.
Ich angel ja jetzt schon länger, aber bei mir hat noch keine Rute die ich mir gekauft habe über 30 € gekostet, und ich find sie super..
Aber das ist meine Meinung.
lg
Manu


----------



## maflomi01 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

leider weiß ich nicht was dein händler im angebot hat 
also mal ein paar merkmale :
2,40-3,0m lang , wg-3-15gr oder 5-20/25gr
und je nach dem was dir lieber ist etwas parabolischer oder mehr spitzenaktion ,aber leicht sollte sie sein bei der rolle lieber ein paar euro mehr investieren es zahlt sich am ende aus ( Z.b.shimano nexave oder exage die haben gute technick für gutes geld ) bei der schnur mono-0,18  bei geflecht-0,08/0,10
als köder spinner grösse 0-1 wenn der nicht genug fliegt ein schrotblei davor klemmen (1-2gr. ) blinker effzett-6gr. meerforellen blinker in ganz klein (schwer zu bekommen bestellen ? ) , wobbler kleinste formen immer ohne wirbel mit rapala knoten direkt anknoten besseres köderspiel tauwurm und dendrobena rotwurm an pose oder grund funktioniert auch gut bringt aber auch viel kleintier dadie fast alle im kopf wie ein kleinkind sind(muß aaaaalles ausprobieren |pfisch einfach mal einen blanken mefo blinker den drilling entfernen und ein 10cm stück schnur drann und wurm drauf können sie kaum wieder stehen die kleinen racker 
twister und gummifisch in entsprechender grösse geht auch gut


----------



## RaubfischHunter13 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

hi also ich will mir in nexter Zeit ma ne schöne leichte Barschrutte kaufen hat jemand ne Idee welche da gut wäre???


----------



## Fischers frit´z (1. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

@RaubfischHunter:
Also die letzte Seite des Thread sollte man dann doch lesen oder? 
Ich zitiere einfach mal schorle (siehe oben) :

"Da wir ja langsam aber sicher dahinter kommen wie du die Sache angehen  möchtest im folgenden mal ein paar, meiner Meinung nach, passende  Materialvorschläge.
Rute: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack...ss-p-4208.html da würde sich die 2,1m bis 20g anbieten
Rolle: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produc...mitFrontbremse hier die 720er Größe
Schnur: Eine 18er Mono sollte da für den Anfang eine gute Wahl sein.
Vorfach: Ein paar Meter dünnes Stahlvorfach, ein paar Wirbel und Snaps.
Köder: Ein paar Mepps Spinner in Größe 2 und/oder 3 in Gold, Kupfer und Silber.
Mit dieser Gerätezusammenstellung ist es möglich preiswert den einen oder anderen Barsch  zu fangen. Solltest du dich dann wirklich auf die Kunstköderangelei  einschießen erweitert sich der "Gerätepark" eh ganz automatisch."


----------



## chubby01 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch*

Wie oben schon geschrieben.
Ich würde mir nochmal ne Penzill kaufen!!! Geniales Teil!


----------

